# Nintendo DSi XL gets a US price tag



## Chris_Skylock (Feb 25, 2010)

[attachment=475:843.jpg]



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Nintendo will bring its latest dual-screen handheld video game system to the United States at the end of March, the company said on Wednesday. The Nintendo DSi XL will go on sale in the U.S. on March 28 for $189.99. The device features larger screens than the DS models currently on the market.
> 
> http://news.yahoo.com/s/nm/20100225/tc_nm/us_media_nintendo
> 
> ...


----------



## yuyuyup (Feb 25, 2010)

If there isn't a decent trade-in deal, fuck off till ds 2 nintendo


----------



## updowners (Feb 25, 2010)

.


----------



## RupeeClock (Feb 25, 2010)

Considering the DSi XL has pre-loaded software, enlarged hardware for a better touch experience, or those with larger hands, and has a nice stylus pen, I think $20 is a fair trade-off.

Course, I won't be buying one since I already have a DSi, but choice is king.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 25, 2010)

Seems like a reasonable price tag. It definitely ain't a PSP No by any means. 

Hopefully I can wrack up some cash and buy this eventually. My old DS Phat sorta broke and I've been looking for a new DS.

Side note, do DSi flashcarts work on the XL?


----------



## EnnEss (Feb 25, 2010)

NOOOOOOOO!!!!!! THIS DSI XL IS SOOO SXY N I JUST GOT MY DSI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rydian (Feb 25, 2010)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Side note, do DSi flashcarts work on the XL?


It's been confirmed on this forum that they work on the japanese one, at least.


EDIT: And I'm not that interested because unless a lot of the weight/space added is used for the battery... meh.


----------



## Chris_Skylock (Feb 25, 2010)

I will probably buy the DSi XL sometime this year or if I'll be in Canada this Year.

It seems every year, Im buying DS. In 2008, I bought 2 DS Lite. in 2009, I bought 3 DSi. In 2010, I want to buy a DSi XL. in 2011, I'll be buying the DS2, if possible


----------



## triassic911 (Feb 25, 2010)

I hope flashcarts work on the US dsixl. That will be my deciding factor on whether or not I should get it. I love the big screens!


----------



## rockstar99 (Feb 25, 2010)

I want it but ill pass, ps3 or 360 is more important for me atm to play xiii


----------



## Chris_Skylock (Feb 25, 2010)

triassic911 said:
			
		

> I hope flashcarts work on the US dsixl. That will be my deciding factor on whether or not I should get it. I love the big screens!



Remember the DSi when launched. when it reached the USA, it got a firmware upgrade. So expect a firmware upgrade this coming March 28


----------



## o0ICE0o (Feb 25, 2010)

...cant wait!


----------



## Dangy (Feb 25, 2010)

Only 20 dollars more for pixelated screens.

Woowoo.


----------



## rockstar99 (Feb 25, 2010)

OBJ3KTION said:
			
		

> Only 20 dollars more for pixelated screens.
> 
> Woowoo.


they are not pixelated


----------



## luke_c (Feb 25, 2010)

Chris_Skylock said:
			
		

> triassic911 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Remember when the XL launched. when it reached Japan, it didn't get a firmware upgrade. So don't expect a firmware upgrade coming March 28 

All DSi compatible carts already work on the XL, no biggie. And aren't you all making a big deal about this? It's been £10 more than the DSi for pre-order for ages


----------



## sfg (Feb 25, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> the supposedly spectator-friendly handheld



Does it also have a better view-angle? Because if it sucks as much as with the DS Lite (don't know how it's on DSi to be honest) then bigger screens won't do that much good for this purpose.


----------



## o0ICE0o (Feb 26, 2010)

To anyone who owns the LL: where does the pen go? Does it stick out of the side, or is it loose? Did they manage to fit that gigantic thing inside the unit?

ps: pics are good. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





edit: nevermind. I just wikipedia-d. There are two. one a little bigger than the normal DSi and the huge one that does not fit in the slot.


----------



## Rydian (Feb 26, 2010)

Yes it's got a better viewing angle.


----------



## YayMii (Feb 26, 2010)

OBJ3KTION said:
			
		

> Only 20 dollars more for pixelated screens.
> 
> Woowoo.


Haven't we cleared this up yet?

The DSi XL has larger pixels (physically) and that's how Nintendo made it bigger. Whereas if Nintendo made the pixels the same size as the DSi and just added extra pixels, then it'd be pixelated and ugly.
Nintendo makes the pixels themselves larger to prevent games from becoming pixelated.


----------



## BORTZ (Feb 26, 2010)

Holy crap that thing is huge! It make me want my Ds Phat back.


----------



## asdf (Feb 26, 2010)

I may get one if there is a trade in deal for the regular DSi. Otherwise, fuck it.


----------



## Rydian (Feb 26, 2010)

YayMii said:
			
		

> OBJ3KTION said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, having larger physical pixels IS what causes things to look pixelated, and adding "more pixels" is increasing the resolution, which would make it less pixelated and is NOT what nintendo did since the DSi XL has the same resolution.

On the left is mario 64 rendered at 640x480 (an increased resolution, adding more pixels).
On the right is mario 64 renderered at 320x240 and then upscaled to the same physical size as 640x480 by increasing the size of the pixels.







You can see it looks quite pixelated next to the image that had it's size increased by increasing the resolution and not the size of the pixels.  That looks quite pixelated because the original was doubled in size, the size increase of the DSi XL is not nearly that much so pixelation won't be nearly as visible.


----------



## o0ICE0o (Feb 26, 2010)

Your pic-link is broken.


----------



## MarkDarkness (Feb 26, 2010)

To start with, answering the question about pixellation: yes, it is pixellated like fuck. Nintendo did not somehow invent a magical scaling algorithm, and it shows.

Anyway, I got to play around a bit with an import that this snobby guy I work with got his hands on.

And... it sucks. No, to be fair, I am being a bit biased, it does not outright suck, but... it's not a portable gaming system, and that's something that I found absurd, because it kills the purpose of having a DS. The XL weights twice what the Lite does, does not fit inside my jeans pockets (my weight is about average in case you are wondering), and the thing I really detested: the stylus. It's a pen. And I mean that literally. It's basically a glorified pen. It's way too big and clumsy.

This console is not targetted at serious gamers... you cannot realistically endure a soul-crushing session of, say, Etrian Odyssey, in this thing. It is meant for casual gaming, and for that kind of user it must be bang to play in a bigger screen... he won't notice the quality loss anyway.

If you're not, my tip is: avoid.


----------



## Rydian (Feb 26, 2010)

Appears for me.

Try it like this.


----------



## Chris_Skylock (Feb 26, 2010)

MarkDarkness said:
			
		

> To start with, answering the question about pixellation: yes, it is pixellated like fuck. Nintendo did not somehow invent a magical scaling algorithm, and it shows.
> 
> Anyway, I got to play around a bit with an import that this snobby guy I work with got his hands on.
> 
> ...



I will promote your post to other forums since you and I have the same idea.

THIS DSi XL IS NOT MEANT FOR GAMERS. IT'S A READING DEVICE with gaming portion. GET THE REGULAR DSi if you want gaming


----------



## spotanjo3 (Feb 26, 2010)

Nah.. Not need it. i will wait for DS2 and PSP2. Save your money if you want to wait.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 26, 2010)

Wow, you kids are like "THIS THING IS A MASSACRE TO GAMERS EVERYWHERE!" 

In relation to the size, you're comparing this to the DSL? The DSL is a horrible example of being bad to gamers. The thing is built like shit and it has issues within 2 years of ownership. Broken hinges and broken shoulder buttons suck. The DS Phat is bulky as shit but it's better simply because it lasts longer. The thing is built like a tank.

And yes, the pixelation sucks, I get it. Still, unless you're a diehard purist, you won't really care. I looked at the screens and noticed the difference, yes, but will it cause me to fall into pits in SM64? Will it cause me to miss pieces in Tetris DS? Certainly not. It's a lousy move on Nintendo's part, but saying "OH WOW IT'S SO FUCKING HORRIBLE" is just biased.

I hope to buy this simply because it's a DSi with better build quality, odds are. Hopefully it'll have someone similar in build quality to the Phat, which is sturdy as hell.


----------



## Chris_Skylock (Feb 26, 2010)

Nintendo admitted that the build quality on the DSi XL is fragile but I could misred the interview. They said earlier that it may break if it fell like the crack. I am not sure in the next couple of lines from the interview that they fix the quality of the molds.

So in short, this is more fragile than the smaller DSi


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 26, 2010)

luke_c said:
			
		

> Chris_Skylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...It was out in Japan before it reached the US, so they could do the same...
There might be an update, there might not. We'll just have to wait and find out.


----------



## Chris_Skylock (Feb 26, 2010)

@ luke_c

I was talking about the Original Nintendo DSi. It got a firmware update when it reached the USA. Try to read my post properly


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 26, 2010)

Chris_Skylock said:
			
		

> Nintendo admitted that the build quality on the DSi XL is fragile but I could misred the interview. They said earlier that it may break if it fell like the crack. I am not sure in the next couple of lines from the interview that they fix the quality of the molds.
> 
> So in short, this is more fragile than the smaller DSi



So in short, that was not a summary of whatever you said. You said that it could break if it fell and that you're not sure if you misread it or didn't see if they were going to fix this "issue". Lol.

The DSi will probably break if it falls from a decent high. If anything, the build quality will be equal.


----------



## Maz7006 (Feb 26, 2010)

EnnEss said:
			
		

> NOOOOOOOO!!!!!! THIS DSI XL IS SOOO SXY N I JUST GOT MY DSI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



yeah, its one of the many ways Ninty screws you over

they just add a couple camers and slots and what not. 

its a shame that the original DS needed 3 revisions for it to be well "perfect"

still the Lite is my number 1


----------



## o0ICE0o (Feb 26, 2010)

Im a big guy, so this will fit my hands beter. 
Yay!


----------



## Supersonicmonk (Feb 26, 2010)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Chris_Skylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Most handhelds can take a few small smalls and everyday use but they're not designed to be dropped and if your that worried then get a case. The DSi Xl will be more fragile than the DSi because it's bigger and less compact but if your going to buy a console because it's bigger then complain about the size there's no pleasing you


----------



## triassic911 (Feb 26, 2010)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Wow, you kids are like "THIS THING IS A MASSACRE TO GAMERS EVERYWHERE!"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 26, 2010)

triassic911 said:
			
		

> *stuff*



Nice one, kid 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I use it a lot. I know, I'm a kid, but I like calling other people kids. Kid.

Um, anyway, on topic, I thought I posted this before but I'm keen on buying it sometime. My birthday is in March (as you could see by the pic by triassic) and hopefully I can scrape together some cash to buy one. My DS is a little past expiration date anyway.


----------



## DCG (Feb 26, 2010)

@triassic911.  lol.

ontopic. I dont like the dsi xl. it has bigger screens but I have read that the resolution doesn't get upgraded. so games with just acceptable grafix will look like shit.


----------



## Rydian (Feb 26, 2010)

DCG said:
			
		

> I have read that the resolution doesn't get upgraded.


There's no reasonable way to upgrade the resolution while keeping backwards compatibility, with the current specs.


----------



## YayMii (Feb 27, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> No, having larger physical pixels IS what causes things to look pixelated, and adding "more pixels" is increasing the resolution, which would make it less pixelated and is NOT what nintendo did since the DSi XL has the same resolution.
> 
> On the left is mario 64 rendered at 640x480 (an increased resolution, adding more pixels).
> On the right is mario 64 renderered at 320x240 and then upscaled to the same physical size as 640x480 by increasing the size of the pixels.
> ...


...See the emulator "Lameboy".
Also, that pic of Mario 64 is an emulator. Which uses some sort of filter. Which makes it upscale the images.
Since the DSi XL uses the same firmware as the DSi, it also has a "DS Mode". Meaning it can't use a filter. Which means it can't upscale. That also means that the pixels will have to be ugly and stretched.

Look at the picture attached. You can see the original picture at the top.
If you look at the *right*, that's the *upscaling* you mentioned. This is approximately what the DSi XL looks like (the filter I used simulates larger pixels).
The *left* picture is *what DS games would look like if there were extra pixels*. The DSi XL upscale as it's using the same firmware as the original DSi. As you can see, it's very *ugly and stretched*.

Do you prefer the left side, or the right side?

EDIT: Also, look at the DSi XL link in my sig. It shows that the DSi XL doesn't pixelate the screen very much.


----------



## Rydian (Feb 27, 2010)

YayMii said:
			
		

> ...See the emulator "Lameboy".Could you be more specific?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The problem is pixels in an image have a set size, you can't accurately have "half a pixel" without some sort of filtering, that's why I chose 320x240 and 640x480, since the pixel area could be increased without messing with anything else, and then noted that since the size increase on the XL isn't as large the effect wouldn't be as noticeable.


----------



## YayMii (Feb 27, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> YayMii said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, I was just trying to make an accurate representation of the DSi's screen size. That's why I resized it at a funny resolution.


----------



## Rydian (Feb 27, 2010)

Now I'm even more excited for DSi mode.


----------



## Advi (Feb 27, 2010)

So basically, this is nintendo pulling a 3GS.

Why not just release the damn thing with a bigger screen in the first place??


----------



## YayMii (Feb 27, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> Now I'm even more excited for DSi mode.


----------



## Rayder (Feb 27, 2010)

Personally, I do not plan to buy a DSi.  But if I did get one, it would be the DSi XL.   My DSlite never leaves the house anyway, or at least very rarely, so the size and lack of portability of the XL wouldn't matter to me much.   I just like the idea of bigger screens.  Any pixelation you may see was always there on the smaller screens too, it was just less noticeable.  I've been playing video games since Pong, so I can deal with the pixelation.  I know the DS ain't no powerhouse system. Not sure what people expect from 256x192 resolution.


----------



## rockstar99 (Feb 27, 2010)

Rayder said:
			
		

> Personally, I do not plan to buy a DSi.  But if I did get one, it would be the DSi XL.   My DSlite never leaves the house anyway, or at least very rarely, so the size and lack of portability of the XL wouldn't matter to me much.   I just like the idea of bigger screens.  Any pixelation you may see was always there on the smaller screens too, it was just less noticeable.  I've been playing video games since Pong, so I can deal with the pixelation.  I know the DS ain't no powerhouse system. Not sure what people expect from 256x192 resolution.













I think ill get one(trade in my dsi) if i can copy over my dsiware


----------



## Omega_2 (Feb 27, 2010)

If they offered a tradeup program, I'd try to do it, since I won my dsi in some raffle, so I wouldn't really lose out, IMO.
Though the lack of proper colors is atrocious D:
Dark Blue/Black/Silver/white/graphite would be fine.


----------



## Rydian (Feb 27, 2010)

The wine one wouldn't be that bad.  Yeah, I wouldn't mind a trade-up program of the battery life was acceptable and current flash carts worked on it.


----------



## Omega_2 (Feb 27, 2010)

I take it the SC DSONEi doesn't work, eh?
And glad you agree about the step up program, this DSi is two sizes, too small for my hands.


----------



## Advi (Feb 27, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> The wine one wouldn't be that bad.  Yeah, I wouldn't mind a trade-up program of the battery life was acceptable and current flash carts worked on it.


Too bad neither will happen anytime soon. Problem is that 1. Bigger screens = less battery life and 2. a company like Ninty ALWAYS upgrades their newest versions of products against piracy whenever they can.


----------



## Omega_2 (Feb 27, 2010)

Advice Dog said:
			
		

> Rydian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You mean AP against SC DSONEi/Star Wars: Lethal Alliance? XD


----------



## Chris_Skylock (Feb 27, 2010)

Advice Dog said:
			
		

> Rydian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



learn to research.

IT HAS BETTER BATTERY THAN THE 3" DSi


----------



## rockstar99 (Feb 27, 2010)

Advice Dog said:
			
		

> Rydian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No your wrong the bigger screens dont drain the battrey it has more more than the normal dsi and the flashcarts work on the japenese ones so they should work here too


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 27, 2010)

Advice Dog said:
			
		

> So basically, this is nintendo pulling a 3GS.
> 
> Why not just release the damn thing with a bigger screen in the first place??


Why do you think?

*Flying Lizards/Beatles mode*
They want money...that's what they want.


----------



## YayMii (Feb 27, 2010)

Advice Dog said:
			
		

> Rydian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


L2Research.
DSi battery life= 9 to 14 hours
DSi XL/LL battery life= 13 to 17 hours
DS Lite battery life=15 to 19 hours


----------



## Hakoda (Feb 27, 2010)

$190?!?!??! Might as well buy a Wii for $200. You know something's wrong when the handheld is $10 less than the main console.


----------



## saxamo (Feb 28, 2010)

Still too much money. Everything's too much money.


----------



## Advi (Feb 28, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Advice Dog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


reminds me of that old game EarthBound

"Money, that's what I want
Money, that's what I need"


----------



## Advi (Feb 28, 2010)

a double post? now, that's no good

edited


----------



## shakirmoledina (Feb 28, 2010)

i may just buy it but considering tht another DS is on the falak (horizon) then i think i might not go for this one
strange, i dont know why they released so many different versions recently


----------



## Chris_Skylock (Feb 28, 2010)

hahahaha...this has gone 5 pages and most of the posts are debates on the large screen.

I thought this was debated before.

I sure hope people had read the interview since they talked about the big screens' pros and cons including the rumored "pixelated" screens


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Feb 28, 2010)

Hm some Swedish values:

DSL 1490SEK = 146,10 EUR, 129,39£, 198,11$

DSi 1790SEK = 175,51 EUR, 155,44£, 238$

DSi XL 1990SEK = 195,12 EUR, 172,81£, 264,60$

Nintendo Wii 1949SEK = 191,10 EUR, 169,25£, 259,14$

Think im going to let my DS phat rest and buy myself a DSi XL and a AK2i


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 28, 2010)

Chris_Skylock said:
			
		

> hahahaha...this has gone 5 pages and most of the posts are debates on the large screen.
> 
> I thought this was debated before.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lakerfanalways (Mar 1, 2010)

I guess when the DSI XL becomes available in Europe next week, we here in the US will find out if it comes with a firmware update, if it does not, can we assume there wont be an update for the US Version? I already have my AceKard 2.1 with the firmware 1.4 fix in it so I want to be able to play my games on the new DSI XL


----------



## dib (Mar 1, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Nintendo president Satoru Iwata claimed back in October that the XL's increasing viewing angle would create a "new play style where those who are surrounding the game player can also join in one way or the other to the game play.


Oh, look.  Nintendo making more of these claims.

Remember when they first showed off the DS at E3, and they made a big deal about how the wifi feature would be the greatest thing ever, and had pictures depicting people everywhere carrying around a DS like you would be able to start playing with random strangers?  "You carry it around in your pocket and it wakes up when you pass somebody else with a DS!"  How long did that feature last?

I'm sure it will happen this time, if the president of Nintendo says it will!


----------



## MarkDarkness (Mar 1, 2010)

dib said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That just seems like a bitchy thing to do, instead of the awesomeness Nintendo is pretending it is. If you wanna share the fun, you lend your DS/game to people. You don't make them watch you play.


----------



## Sumea (Mar 2, 2010)

For trivia, Finnish Prices now:
*Nintendo DS lite* 130€-149€ (for new unit)
*Nintendo DSi* 180€-199€ (for new unit)
and apparently:
*Nintendo DSi XL* ~199€

so... Finland is getting the price cut WE NEVER GOT yet, apparently (too)?


----------



## Beaubarre (Mar 2, 2010)

Lakerfanalways said:
			
		

> I guess when the DSI XL becomes available in Europe next week, we here in the US will find out if it comes with a firmware update, if it does not, can we assume there wont be an update for the US Version?


Hello,

I was at a Fnac store in France yesterday, they had an european DSi XL as demo and the firmware was 1.4E so I guess it should be OK for current linkers.

Picture proof there at http://www.newtale.com/pp/article512.html

Of course it's a demo unit so there is a caveat, but my Acekard 2i is shipping and I'll buy my DSi XL the first day it is released in Europe next friday !


----------



## Lakerfanalways (Mar 2, 2010)

Beaubarre said:
			
		

> Lakerfanalways said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks so much for the photos. Good proof that the European version will have 1.4E..if the European version has 1.4..I doubt in the span of a few weeks Nintendo will come out with firmware 1.5..they may come with it down the road, but not now, that way I can use my AceKard 2.1 with the 1.4 fix and I can buy this system


----------



## Chris_Skylock (Mar 2, 2010)

It's in french. I sure hope I can read our website but if you give us some summary, I can understand


----------



## Lakerfanalways (Mar 2, 2010)

Chris_Skylock said:
			
		

> It's in french. I sure hope I can read our website but if you give us some summary, I can understand




Here ya go..its translated

http://babelfish.yahoo.com/translate_url?d...TrUrl=Translate


----------



## Beaubarre (Mar 3, 2010)

Chris_Skylock said:
			
		

> It's in french. I sure hope I can read our website but if you give us some summary, I can understand


Hello,

The only thing important is the last picture with the Firmware 1.4E (Ver 1.4E) seen in the bottom right of the DSi XL screen. All the rest on my web page are my rantings about why I want to buy a DSi XL - I don't think it's particularly interesting


----------



## Beaubarre (Mar 6, 2010)

Hello,

I bought the DSi XL yesterday (the day of european release), and I confirm it is firmware 1.4E and works perfectly with my new Acekard 2i (the latter needed a firmware update which I had to do on my DS Lite - and show as Danny Phantom Urban Jungle THQ).

First impressions are very good:
- large screen is far more confortable for me, because I can put the screen farther and have roughly the same vision, it's easier when you are an adult with long arms and not a 7 year old. And for emulations it seems less cramped, whereas I always struggled on my DS Lite to look at 8bit computer emulations.
- it seems faster - booting, reading roms and old 8bit emulations (I must be wrong because they don't work yet in DSi mode). With the large screen, the on screen keyboard for 8bit emulation is far more practical (ex: ZX Spectrum), and can be used without the stylus.
- the sound (with speakers) is far better, I hear part of the soundtrack I couldn't hear before on lots of games and emulation
- on the fly brightness adjustment with select + volume is very practical (5 levels)

On the minus side:
- the matrix of the screen is a little too visible on my DSi XL, almost like scanlines on old tube TV (vertical and horizontal).
- brightness is not very strong (I need 4 or 5 whereas before on DSi Lite it was 1 or 2). I guess the matrix above decrease the brightness but that it was on purpose to keep good battery life.
- I don't like the silver lining and bottom on the chocolate version, but it is bearable (I would have preferred all black or white like DS Lites)
- it's a tad heavy but bearable (I think that Apple Ipad at almost 800 g won't be usable for long by holding). I am somewhat tired after 1 ou 2 hours of holding it whereas it was never the case with DS Lite
- the screen is a mirror like DS Lite (I have to buy a screen protector which hopefully will decrease that mirror effect)

All in one, at 159 euros (with 20 euros Carrefour rebate), I am happy of my purchase


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 6, 2010)

Beaubarre said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> I bought the DSi XL yesterday (the day of european release), and I confirm it is firmware 1.4E and works perfectly with my new Acekard 2i (the latter needed a firmware update which I had to do on my DS Lite - and show as Danny Phantom Urban Jungle THQ).
> 
> ...



Thanks for the impressions, it's nice to have a first-hand look at this.

Quickie question, how's the hand layout? I find my hand gets cramped a lot when playing on my Phat, and the main appeal to the XL for me is not have as many cramps due to a larger layout.


----------



## chartube12 (Mar 6, 2010)

I always thought handheld's screens were equal to televisons. The screens determind resolutions, not the chips and what'not running the software.

So this means the DS is using Dinosaur level screens. Very poor 1950s viewing tech. How very retro and bad of you nintendo.


----------



## Rydian (Mar 6, 2010)

LCDs have a native resolution, you can run lower resolutions, but not higher.

The iphone/ipod touch is 480x320.
The PSP is 480x272.
The ipod classic is 320x240.
The DS is 256x192, but that's for two screens, so it's 384x256 total.

Resolution is independent of screen size.  Resolution combined with screen size is DPI.

The original DS came out at the end of 2004, and the current models have to use the same resolution in order to run the original games properly without resorting to really expensive methods.

TV "resolution" and computer system resolutions shouldn't be directly compared because there's a lot more to it than the numbers, and I don't feel like typing up five paragraphs for you this morning. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You can never just arbitrarily compare one or two numbers between two different things in the computer world and reach an acceptable conclusion, a whole is a sum of it's parts.


----------



## Cablephish (Mar 6, 2010)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> triassic911 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Guild you say you'll get a DSi XL? Personally, I'm curious as to how it will improve physically, since yes, and you mentioned, the DSL has bad hinges and crappy shoulder buttons.

Hopefully if this is an improvement kind of coming back to the bulkiness of the old DS, I might get it as well.


----------



## Beaubarre (Mar 6, 2010)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Thanks for the impressions, it's nice to have a first-hand look at this.
> 
> Quickie question, how's the hand layout? I find my hand gets cramped a lot when playing on my Phat, and the main appeal to the XL for me is not have as many cramps due to a larger layout.


Well the joypad and buttons are exactly the same size as the lite (looks tiny on the DSi XL) and the shoulder buttons are even worse (don't go all the way down like the lite so they have a smaller width) but you can rest the palm under your thumbs on the DSi XL which is more comfortable and natural - but somehow it was needed because you need a better hold as it is significantly heavier.

On ergonomics the pluses and minus somehow cancel each other with my hands compared to the DS Lite.

Screens except being larger are not as beautiful as my old DS Lite because of the matrix of black horizontal and vertical scanlines (like they kept the original pixel size of the DS Lite and just put them apart to cover a larger surface).


----------

